# Old Yamaha Moto-Bike



## ThumperStorm (Jul 17, 2019)

I was recently given an old bike by my brother-in-law. I don't know to much about, only what a quick google search told me. It seems to be from the 1970's. I'm not sure how complete it is. It does have some damage to the frame down by the pedals. I'm not sure if that is fixable or not. I have never restored a bicycle before and am wondering if a bike like this would be worth the trouble or if it 





should be parted out. If nothing else, I plan on hanging it on the wall of my garage for "art". I think it is cool with the suspension on it. Anyone have any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2019)

Welcome. I don't know anything about the early BMX bikes but don't part any of it. Find out what is right and what isn't right for the bike. Some of the early BMX stuff brings some money. I have told myself to learn about the early BMX stuff. The problem is I am at the age when I learn something new it takes the place of something I already know in my brain. I am sure the BMX guys here will educate you some.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 22, 2019)

With the damage, you could sell the parts for 300 ish. The frame is toast


----------



## ThumperStorm (Jul 23, 2019)

I wouldn't know how to go about selling parts off this bike. I have a nephew who is a wielder, I wonder if he could weld a new piece onto the frame.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 23, 2019)

In my opinion, if the frame is welded on, it kills the value. I'm a buyer for the thing as a complete, broken frame and parts. Lmk.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 23, 2019)

You could maybe fill it braze the heck out of it and cover up and strengthen the damage.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 13, 2019)

If you had a good frame repair guy it would be a fun restore. I could easily see the price adding up quickly on it though. If it’s not your thing, I’m sure you’d have no problem parting it. There are quite a few guys out there into these bikes.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 23, 2020)

Cool bike. The frame is not “toast” and shouldn’t be trashed. If the goal is to sell it, just sell it as is. Yamaha Motobikes are one of the first MX bikes and there are tons of fans out there, myself included. Don’t let them tell you there is no value in this bike though. If the goal is to fix it, take it to a bike nerd/ frame builder (there are lots out there) and have them fix the seat tube/bottom bracket joint. Bring a 12 pack of Pabst when you show up at their shop. No big deal, “it’s only metal”. Leave the rest of the frame original paint. It’s also got a bend in the tubing behind the upper joint of the rear shocks which is also fixable. Bottom line. I t’s pretty messed up but savable and has some value in the condition that it’s in. You KNOW it was ridden hard, and that’s cool.


----------



## whopperchopper (Feb 18, 2020)

Toro orange 1974 Yamaha moto bike, mine had damage in the bottom bracket area, a lot of these had, they were some of the very first real  bmx bikes that were rode hard and jumped! Mine


----------

